# Hello from Chesterfield



## Wayne margereson (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello my names Wayne i live in chesterfield derbyshire the home of the crooked spire  I have come over here in holding to get some nice mice something different to what the pet shops stock and hopefully get a bit of info on breeding them I'm looking for a dozen when all is sorted not in to showing just want something different and looking for large size mice hope to see you all round

Atb Wayne


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome .. your not so far away from me and my parents live in Derby .. mickleover


----------



## Wayne margereson (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello all

Yes you not a million miles away

Atb wayne


----------

